# A Few Rings



## Bean_counter (Aug 9, 2015)

My wife and I decided we would like matching wedding bands so I set off to make us a set. @Sprung traded me some nice mesquite Burl that I could I make ours out of in return I would make him a ring as well with spalted silver maple burl. I advised him that this was my first time and he said he was fine with that. Overall I'm very proud of these rings and will def be makig more. The first pics are the mesquite Burl with an inclusion in my wife's and the second pic is the maple for Matthew (that guy has some huge paws I tell ya). Hope you enjoy and Matt yours will go out this week

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Sprung (Aug 9, 2015)

Michael, those look great! The Mesquite Burl looks great on your set! And I definitely think I made the right choice for mine - I can't wait to see it in person!

Hey, my paws resemble that remark!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2015)

Man those are super candy. I guess you got the cores from Eric?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Man those are super candy. I guess you got the cores from Eric?


Thank you Kevin, yeah they are from Bangleguy, got to keep business in the wood barter family

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Great job on those rings Michael.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Aug 9, 2015)

Those are awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 9, 2015)

Very nice Mike! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2015)

Sweet looking rings Michael ! I am surprised they show the wood so well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 9, 2015)

Those rings look great Michael! Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 10, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wowzerz!!!! Those are spectacular !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 10, 2015)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 11, 2015)

Very cool, i like them a lot !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 11, 2015)

Great looking rings, Mike! Do the blanks need to be stabilized for rings? I would love to learn more about the process... Seems like these would be great sellers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 12, 2015)

@Bean_counter 
Those are outstanding! !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2015)

Beautiful!

I've been wearing my titanium core ring for well over a year, and I still get compliments from time to time... I'd bet they'd sell like hotcakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice job on the rings, Michael, those look awesome, you should be proud of them. What kind of finish did you use and are the blanks stabilized?

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Michael excellent job Sir!! Those look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 13, 2015)

@El Guapo @tocws2002 

Thanks guys. To answer your question I did stabilize the mesquite burl. The maple Matt sent was alred stabilized. Im on the fence on stabilizing them though. You turn the wood down so thin I'm sure thin ca will seep into and harden it. I guess the stabbing is extra insurance for them though. The finish in them is ca and my finishing schedule is the same as with pens.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 17, 2015)

That is an amazing job, kodos to you Sir. That just reassures my decision to make wood inlaid wedding bands!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

